# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Utiliser request.setAttribute[Debutant J2EE]

## Sabact

Bonjour,
Je suis un peu dbutant en J2EE, alors je vous demande un peu  de suggestion,

Dans ma page  Action JAVA, j'ai le bout de code :


```

```

Dans ce cas je  veux traiter ma fonction Terminer(), lorsque  le request ci dessus est vrai,
 que je doit faire:
 Proposition:
Est cela fonctionne(Code jsp):


```

```

Excuse moi parcque je suis  totalement dbutant!!

----------


## Kiroukool

Dsol mais j'ai rien compris

----------


## Sabact

> Dsol mais j'ai rien compris


Est ce que le code j'ai crit c'est vrai(La partie JSP)

Merci

----------


## Philcmoi

bonjour, essailles plutt:
dans ta jsp:
if (req.getAttribute("Terminer").equals."Terminer";  ) {action quelconque;}

ici on utilise ".equals" car ton attribut return un String.  A adapter suivant le getAttribute.

----------


## OButterlin

Dans ta page JSP il faut faire quelque chose dans le genre :


```

```

Attention, en java on teste l'galit de 2 String par 'equals', pas '==' !

A+

----------


## Kiroukool

Non ca ne marche pas dutout comme ca.

Dans la jsp tu dois d'abord rcuprer l'attribut en faisant 



```
String termine = (String) request.getAttribute("Termine");
```

Pour comparer des chaines il faut utiliser la fonction "equals" 

Ca donne :



```

```

Quand  l'xecution du code js, tu ne peux pas faire ca dans le code jsp puisque c'est du code excut cot client, une fois que la page est rendue.

Par contre tu peux gnrer du code js avec le code jsp, puis l'xecuter au chargement de ta page avec body onload.

----------

